# Baseball



## Brownski

In this case 14U


----------



## tirolski

Yankees have won 16 of the their last 17 games.
Rebels have allowed 1 run in their last 3 games in the NCAA College World Series playoffs.
It’s Sunday morning. 
Happy Father’s Day y’all.


----------



## Warp daddy

Happy Pappy's Day guys !


----------



## tirolski

Rebels and Yankees are the hottest teams in baseball nowadays.


----------



## Cornhead

Matt Scherzer pitching a rehab game for the Binghamton Rumble Ponies tonight.


----------



## tirolski

Sometimes it just means more.

It’s bout time to beat The Swine 🐖 again.








Arkansas, Ole Miss baseball fans already raised $26,000 for charity ... with Jell-O shots


Arkansas and Ole Miss baseball fans have collectively raised more than $26,000 for charity through the Rocco's Jello Shots Challenge in Omaha.



www.clarionledger.com




Hotty Toddy!


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Sometimes it just means more.
> 
> It’s bout time to beat The Swine 🐖 again.


It took 2 games but DeLucia pitched a complete game shutout FTW.
On to the dang College World Series Finals vs. the Sooners.
Hotty Toddy y’all.


----------



## tirolski

Rebels beat the Okies 10-3 in 1st game of college World Series finals.
Ole Miss pitcher had a perfect game into the 6th.
Back to back to back homers later on put some more fun in the air tonight.













Video: Ole Miss Baseball Hits Back-To-Back-To-Back Home Runs In CWS


Ole Miss baseball can't be stopped right now. The Rebels, playing the Oklahoma Sooners in Game 1 of the College World Series this Saturday night, went off in




thespun.com




Yankees were no hit in Yankee stadium today too.


----------



## tirolski

The Ole Miss Baseball Team just won the NCAA Championship.

Attaboys 👍 ⚾

Hotty Toddy Y’all.


----------



## tirolski

In case y’all Ole Missed it.

The Oklahoma freshman starter pitched great and is a Norman local.
So did the Ole Miss freshman pitcher from Tupelo named Elvis Elliott, as well as the rest of the Reb’s staff.
They yanked OU’s starter in the 8th for some reason.
3 singles, a couple balls behind the catcher and the rest is now history.


----------



## tirolski

Eli beating the Patriots a couple times in the Super Bowl, & The Rebs winning it all in college baseball in ’22:

"Don’t let The Rebs get hot."


----------



## Brownski

Hat day





Courtesy of Wendy’s


----------



## Green light

Brownski the bleacher creature!


----------



## Brownski

Green light said:


> Brownski the bleacher creature!


Not quite the bleachers but close. There’s a guy behind us yelling some really entertaining shit.


----------



## tirolski

“It Ain’t Over”, a new Yogi documentary by his granddaughter and others.
Took em a couple years to make it.
Should be a great show.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519795334184157188


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just got done watching The Captain on ESPN. 
Recommend it to anyone and everyone even if you don't like baseball. 
I'd say Jeter defines class in all of professional sports.


----------



## MC2

Mets!!!!!


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Just got done watching The Captain on ESPN.
> Recommend it to anyone and everyone even if you don't like baseball.
> I'd say Jeter defines class in all of professional sports.


While he is clearly a Hall of Famer he was not a good fielding SS. This became obvious when advanced metrics were developed to measure fielding. When the Yankees signed Arod in 2004, Arod (at age 28) was still a top quadrant fielding SS and Jeter (at age 30) was a bottom quadrant fielding SS. As we all know, he stayed at SS and probably cost the Yankees a few more shots at the World Series after 2004 besides Arod's monster year in 2009. The idea that he payed SS for the Yankees until he was 40 is a joke and the Yankee record reflects that.

A REAL captain would have put aside his ego and moved to 3rd and had Arod play SS in 2004.


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Mets!!!!!



Not following. 

Record is good! What are their strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> A REAL captain would have put aside his ego and moved to 3rd and had Arod play SS in 2004.



Wouldn't that have been up to the coaching staff? 
In the 6 part series they talk about Arod being a better SS than Jeter statically. Those in charge felt Jeter, the person, brought so much more to the team than just D-fence. Honestly, who wouldn't want Jeter at SS in those days.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> Wouldn't that have been up to the coaching staff?
> In the 6 part series they talk about Arod being a better SS than Jeter statically. Those in charge felt Jeter, the person, brought so much more to the team than just D-fence. Honestly, who wouldn't want Jeter at SS in those days.


Jeter had power beyond the coaching staff and could have said I'll take 3rd and that would have been it. He still would be the leader. The Yankees front office was so afraid of him, that when they signed him to his last contract at age 37 they agreed to let him continue playing SS despite horrible D numbers. The Yankees put Jeter above winning. Giving SS to Arod and moving to 3rd would have been one of the greatest captain moves in sports history. 

By age 30 in 2004, Jeter was a poor fielding SS. This is a fairly typical decline for SS and it is easily shown by the various advanced stats. Always remember - you cannot commit an error if you cannot get to the ball, but you are killing your pitchers. He could still hit. When Arod arrived, Arod was a much better fielding SS. Jeter's ego and anger with Arod clouded his ability to see what was best for the team. The Yankees only got to 1 World Series between 2004 and Jeter's retirement after the 2014 season. His legacy of playing his whole career at SS became more important than the Yankee's winning.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Arod, in the documentary, states that he didn't want to play SS. Said he would leave if he was ever asked to play the position. 
I'm fine with loyalty. I'd also say there are many franchises that would be be ecstatic with winning a WS within 10 years.


----------



## Tjf1967

x10003q said:


> While he is clearly a Hall of Famer he was not a good fielding SS. This became obvious when advanced metrics were developed to measure fielding. When the Yankees signed Arod in 2004, Arod (at age 28) was still a top quadrant fielding SS and Jeter (at age 30) was a bottom quadrant fielding SS. As we all know, he stayed at SS and probably cost the Yankees a few more shots at the World Series after 2004 besides Arod's monster year in 2009. The idea that he payed SS for the Yankees until he was 40 is a joke and the Yankee record reflects that.
> 
> A REAL captain would have put aside his ego and moved to 3rd and had Arod play SS in 2004.


Lol. When things needed to happen I would rather have no other ball player..


----------



## Harvey

If baseball is really entertainment, Jeter is hard to beat.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Mets!!!!!


Yanks and Mets are now tied with the best records in major league baseball @ 71-39.
The Yanks record is 7-11 (W-L) since Jeter’s, “The Captain” documentary debuted and The Mets swept a 2 game subway series. 🤔
Dang amazing.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> If baseball is really entertainment, Jeter is hard to beat.


A roid would have made that play...NOT


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> A roid would have made that play...NOT


LoL
Glad you brought it up. Aroid was disappointing. 
Agree, one thing Jeter was is a wicked smart ball player. Some made a big deal about that play, as they should. It's an incredible play. Others have said it's pure textbook for Jeter to have been there.


----------



## Harvey

I think Giambi looked safe, but the ump was closer than me and had a good look at it. Plus if you look at the end of the clip Giambi didn't argue.

Even if he was safe, it's an unreal play.

I never liked Arod. Did Jeter do steroids?

ETA: I went looking for DJ highlight and MOST were clutch hitting, not defense.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> think Giambi looked safe, but the ump was closer than me and had a good look at it. Plus if you look at the end of the clip Giambi didn't argue.


You’re out of your mind. They got him for sure.


Harvey said:


> never liked Arod. Did Jeter do steroids?


Shut your whore mouth. The Jeter part- not the Arod part. Nobody likes Arod. He seems like a tool.

Also, Posada deserves as much credit for that play as Jeter does. For that matter, Posada deserves more praise than he gets. He was fucking clutch too


----------



## Campgottagopee

Jeter never did roids


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Also, Posada deserves as much credit for that play as Jeter does. For that matter, Posada deserves more praise than he gets. He was fucking clutch too


Jorge was my favorite Yankee during the Jeter days.
Dave Winfield is my all-time fav


----------



## tirolski

If Giambi slid he woulda easily been safe but he didn’t, so there’s that.
Probably thought the ball had already missed two cutoffs...
Great play by The Captain and quick tag by Posada.


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> You’re out of your mind. They got him for sure.
> 
> Shut your whore mouth. The Jeter part- not the Arod part. Nobody likes Arod. He seems like a tool.
> 
> Also, Posada deserves as much credit for that play as Jeter does. For that matter, Posada deserves more praise than he gets. He was fucking clutch too


Posada aka fat ass was one of my favorites..


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Posada aka fat ass was one of my favorites..


That's called a baseball butt


----------



## Brownski

I may be in the minority and I'm the first to admit lots of people know the sport better than I do but I will go to my deathbed convinced that Jorge got screwed by the HOF. He should be in. He called a perfect game for chrissakes.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Posada



My top three favorite Yankees:

Munson, Posada and Jeter


----------



## Green light

Paul O’Neill


----------



## Brownski

He was good too


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> He should be in.



I just checked out his stats, he had 100 hits 9 times. How many catchers have done that?

All three of my favorite Yankees, you want them in when the game is on the line.

Broski, I say you're the Jorge Posada of NYSkiBlog.









Jorge Posada: Outstanding Offense and True Intelligence, but Enough Defense?


Jorge Posada was more than a great player. In the tradition of Bill Dickey, Yogi Berra, Elston Howard, Thurman Munson and Joe Girardi, Posada was an extremely intelligent, perceptive catcher...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## Brownski

I don't know what that means


----------



## tirolski

Yogi’s my favorite Yankee.
Mickey Mantle's next.
Munson's in the top 3.
Our next door neighbor as a kid named his dog Thurmon. Great dog too.
Bernie Williams was no slouch.
Judge is fun to watch nowadays.


----------



## tirolski

Mickey’s card is going now for big bucks.
Dude bought it in ’91 for $50K and bid is now at $7.62 millions.








Mickey Mantle baseball card shatters record after bidding hits $7.62m


Bidding for the 9.5-grade 1952 Topps card has already hit $6.35million - $7.62m with Buyer's Premium - and with two weeks left on the auction that figure is expected to rocket even higher.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Brownski

Last night









Ballplayer Universe on Instagram: "At least Zach Hample didn’t get it Follow @ballplayeruniverse | @baseballoverload for more!"


Ballplayer Universe shared a post on Instagram: "At least Zach Hample didn’t get it Follow @ballplayeruniverse | @baseballoverload for more!". Follow their account to see 3032 posts.




www.instagram.com





Tonight





Let’s go


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballplayer Universe on Instagram: "At least Zach Hample didn’t get it Follow @ballplayeruniverse | @baseballoverload for more!"
> 
> 
> Ballplayer Universe shared a post on Instagram: "At least Zach Hample didn’t get it Follow @ballplayeruniverse | @baseballoverload for more!". Follow their account to see 3032 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight
> 
> View attachment 15822
> 
> Let’s go


Be careful out there.
Here come da Judge.


----------



## Brownski

what a game


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> what a game
> 
> View attachment 15824


Yup.
If only they could play the dang Pirates all the time.

_"The Yankees -- who rode consecutive-inning slams by Judge and Aaron Hicks to a rout of these same Pirates on July 6 -- also became the first club in history to hit slams in back-to-back innings twice in one season. The feat is so rare that no other team has hit a pair of consecutive-inning grand slams against the same opponent at any point in its history -- not to mention the same season."_









Yanks' historic slams 1 inning (and 21 hours) apart


The name Aaron Judge and the word "history" have been used in the same sentence quite a bit lately, and for good reason -- Judge became the sixth player in AL/NL history to hit 60 home runs in one season with a solo shot in the ninth inning of Tuesday's




www.mlb.com


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> what a game
> 
> View attachment 15824


Judge had a couple extra base hits, ho hum?


----------



## Brownski

2 doubles, a walk and a strike out


----------



## x10003q

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> If only they could play the dang Pirates all the time.
> 
> _"The Yankees -- who rode consecutive-inning slams by Judge and Aaron Hicks to a rout of these same Pirates on July 6 -- also became the first club in history to hit slams in back-to-back innings twice in one season. The feat is so rare that no other team has hit a pair of consecutive-inning grand slams against the same opponent at any point in its history -- not to mention the same season."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanks' historic slams 1 inning (and 21 hours) apart
> 
> 
> The name Aaron Judge and the word "history" have been used in the same sentence quite a bit lately, and for good reason -- Judge became the sixth player in AL/NL history to hit 60 home runs in one season with a solo shot in the ninth inning of Tuesday's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlb.com


The Pirates need to be relegated.


----------



## Brownski

TBT to Judge’s first at bat as a Yankee in 2016. Sound up for Junior’s insightful commentary









Brownski on Instagram: "TBT to Judges first HR as a Yankee #goyankees #MVP Sound on"


Brownski shared a post on Instagram: "TBT to Judges first HR as a Yankee #goyankees #MVP Sound on". Follow their account to see 275 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Harvey

Great video. Haha you even got a little bit of judge rounding the bases


----------



## Brownski

That was Junior. I think he was jumping up and down as he was filming. I would have had a steadier hand.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> "you"


I guess I meant "we"


----------



## tirolski

Mr. Judge hit his 62nd last night. Attaboy👍
Wouldn’t mind watchin Yankees and Dodgers in the World Series.
After that’s over it’ll almost be ski season.


----------



## Brownski

Cole also set a Yankees record for strikeouts in a single season. Only 35th for MLB all time but still


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> Mr. Judge hit his 62nd last night. Attaboy👍


I haven't been following but I suspect that the MLB never nullified the juicers' HR records?


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> I haven't been following but I suspect that the MLB never nullified the juicers' HR records?


That’s correct. Bonds still has the official MLB record. Judge has the American League record for whatever that’s worth- and maybe a moral victory depending on how you feel about steroids


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> That’s correct. Bonds still has the official MLB record. Judge has the American League record for whatever that’s worth- and maybe a moral victory depending on how you feel about steroids


Everybody ahead of him was a cheater right?

Judge is the champ.


----------



## Tjf1967

Maris has 62 but a game in 61 got rained out in the fourth. Back then they started over.


----------



## Brownski

I am not a Bob Costas fan.


----------



## Harvey

Is this a new feeling tonight, or were you just reminded of an old feeling?

Not a fan of his Olympics work.


----------



## Brownski

Never been a fan. I like David Cone but Costas won’t shut up


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Costas won’t shut up


Totally agree. Too much Olympics. STFU.

A rare few know, that in a classic walkoff moment, you get one call, and then you turn up sound of the fans.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Never been a fan. I like David Cone but Costas won’t shut up


Bobby Costas sucks. 
John Sterling and Suzyn Waldaman are much better announcing Yankees' baseball.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Bobby Costas sucks.
> John Sterling and Suzyn Waldaman are much better announcing Yankees' baseball.


Are you drunk? John Sterling is a clown and Suzyn is awful.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Are you drunk? John Sterling is a clown and Suzyn is awful.


Nope. Doesn’t take much to be a much better announcer than Bobby. 
Silence is much better than listening to him ramble.
Rainout tonight, play @ 1 O’clock tomorrow.


----------



## sig

tirolski said:


> Nope. Doesn’t take much to be a much better announcer than Bobby.
> Silence is much better than listening to him ramble.
> Rainout tonight, play @ 1 O’clock tomorrow.


Love the day game. Can actually watch the entire game. Go yanks


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Love the day game. Can actually watch the entire game. Go yanks


Me too. Golf course has a big 2 day fall tournament so it’s closed if yer not playing init.
If Bobby starts rambling too much I’l just turn the sound off.


----------



## tirolski

sig said:


> Love the day game. Can actually watch the entire game. Go yanks


@sig Ya watching the game?
It’s tied 2-2 top of the 6th, good defense for the most part. Yankees went to their pen.
Judge is Oh for 6 with 6 Ks. He’s due.
Nance won’t shut up.
C’mon Yanks.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Costas thinks Justin Beiber is pitching. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Still 2-2 top o’the ninth.
Good playoff baseball game.
C’mon Yanks.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Still 2-2 top o’the ninth.
> Good playoff baseball game.
> C’mon Yanks.


Yankees 1st baseman makes an error with a runner on 1st and runner went to 3rd..
If they sent him earlier and he steals 2nd b4 that Cleveland scores a run.
Here come The Judge.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Yankees 1st baseman makes an error with a runner on 1st and runner went to 3rd..
> If they sent him earlier and he steals 2nd b4 that Cleveland scores a run.
> Here come The Judge.


At least he didn’t strike out.
Goin to extras.

Good baseball game.
Let's go Yanks!
Kostas sucks.


----------



## tirolski

2 bloops with a throwing error to 2nd and Cleveland gets a run


----------



## Brownski

I got home during the eighth inning. Bummer ending but Severino is starting next game. He looked great last time he pitched. They need to wake up the offense though, obviously.


----------



## trackbiker

Phillies up 2 games to 1 on the Braves. Who would have thought?…😊


----------



## Brownski

Let’s go Yankees


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Let’s go Yankees


Yankees get to go back to the Bronx for game 5 tomorrow.
If the Rebels can win the College World Series this year the Yankees can win the Big League one.

Costas sucks so bad he's trending now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581795501736747008


----------



## tirolski

Attaboys Yankees 👍
Now just gotta beat cheatin Houston next.
Should be fun.
Might wanna make sure Yankees’ pitchers hats are on tight.








MLB informs clubs PitchCom is approved for '22 season


Pitchers and catchers will have the option of shaking off the traditional means of communicating between pitches during the upcoming Major League season. MLB informed clubs in a memo today that it is moving forward with regular-season use of PitchCom -- a wearable device that transmits signals...




www.mlb.com












Baseball Buys In on the Digital Age. But at What Cost?


A sport that struggles with change has mixed opinions about PitchCom and other new technologies. But everyone seems to agree that the systems work.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## trackbiker

Phillies up 1-0 over the Padres in the NCS. Two wild card teams. Swarber hit a home run into the middle of the upper right field deck. 488 ft. First time anyone hit one there since the stadium was built in 2004. 😲


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Let’s go Yankees


Yanks came back when I wasn't paying attention!

LGY


----------



## tirolski

trackbiker said:


> Phillies up 1-0 over the Padres in the NCS. Two wild card teams. Swarber hit a home run into the middle of the upper right field deck. 488 ft. First time anyone hit one there since the stadium was built in 2004. 😲


Yup.
Padres pitchers did well throwing a 3 hitter and the team didn’t make an error.
Unfortunately Padres only got 1 hit.
The Padre stadium was nice when I saw a game there awhile back while visiting friends.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Yanks came back when I wasn't paying attention!
> 
> LGY


In the other good news, Costas is done.








Bob Costas off Yankees-Astros ALCS play-by-play duties amid criticisms


For better or for worse, fans of the New York Yankees won't have to worry about legendary broadcaster Bob Costas calling the action when the Bronx Bombers




www.yardbarker.com


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I've been busy getting back on the Yankees bandwagon (and caught up with MLB in general for that matter) after a very long hiatus. I'm still trying to understand how the 2017 Astros' World Series win wasn't belatedly revoked/given to the Dodgers and the franchise wasn't banned from play for at least a season.

And yay for no mo' Bob Costas. What a gasbag -- to say nothing of his hideous dyed hair.


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> 2017 Astros'


I didn't know about this, just read up on it.

Like the article I read, I agree sign stealing may be part of the game, but using technology to do it is no bueno.


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> I've been busy getting back on the Yankees bandwagon (and caught up with MLB in general for that matter) after a very long hiatus. I'm still trying to understand how the 2017 Astros' World Series win wasn't belatedly revoked/given to the Dodgers and the franchise wasn't banned from play for at least a season.
> 
> And yay for no mo' Bob Costas. What a gasbag -- to say nothing of his hideous dyed hair.


It’s the same as the steroids issue. MLB isn’t willing to stick their neck out and make a hard decision


----------



## jamesdeluxe

I hope I'm wrong but Yankee injuries may prove to be too big an obstacle to get past the cheaters.


----------



## Brownski

Don’t give up. Yesterday was not our night.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Don’t give up. Yesterday was not our night.


Astros have hall of famer Verlander.
Sure looked like one yesterday.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

jamesdeluxe said:


> I hope I'm wrong but Yankee injuries may prove to be too big an obstacle to get past the cheaters.


The Yankees are playing the Patriots?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Astros are the NE Patriots of baseball. 

mm


----------



## jamesdeluxe

D.B. Cooper said:


> The Yankees are playing the Patriots?


I can't believe I'm saying it but the Astros' cheating was actually worse than the Patriots (Deflategate). Wait, didn't the Patriots cheat with video cameras in a separate incident?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jamesdeluxe said:


> I can't believe I'm saying it but the Astros' cheating was actually worse than the Patriots (Deflategate). Wait, didn't the Patriots cheat with video cameras in a separate incident?


Yup. They cheated to beat the Jets. How pathetic is that? Then they were gonna call it a perfect season until the Giants restored moral order in Super Bowl XLVI. 

mm


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Milo Maltbie said:


> Yup. They cheated to beat the Jets. How pathetic is that?


Fascinating how in both cases (NE and Houston), they really were the strongest teams in their sports, yet felt entitled to an additional advantage, including against last-place teams.


----------



## trackbiker

If the Yankees win 4 in a row they can play the Phillies in the World Series.


----------



## Brownski

trackbiker said:


> If the Yankees win 4 in a row they can play the Phillies in the World Series.


It’s been done before- once


----------



## Brownski

8 fucking 30 start





Not that bad actually. They sold some extra chicken tenders





And the Yanks are up


----------



## tirolski

Judge had a harness racing hat on in the interview after the game instead of his Yankee cap.
Hope he stays a Yankee,


----------



## Milo Maltbie

At about 5 minutes in Judge talks about the Yankees in the past tenes: "I didn't take anything for granted." He also wasn't wearing any Yankee stuff. None of that is good.
Earlier I thoght it would take more tha $300 million to sign him. Now I hitnk they're gonna need to sign at least a top line starter and a top closer before Judge talks to them. If I'm Judge I'm going with a team to take me to the World Series. I thought Cashman made a $50 million mistake before the season. Now I think it's more like a $200 million mistake.

mm


----------



## MC2

Milo Maltbie said:


> At about 5 minutes in Judge talks about the Yankees in the past tenes: "I didn't take anything for granted." He also wasn't wearing any Yankee stuff. None of that is good.
> Earlier I thoght it would take more tha $300 million to sign him. Now I hitnk they're gonna need to sign at least a top line starter and a top closer before Judge talks to them. If I'm Judge I'm going with a team to take me to the World Series. I thought Cashman made a $50 million mistake before the season. Now I think it's more like a $200 million mistake.
> 
> mm


The Mets need a power hitting outfielder.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> The Mets need a power hitting outfielder.


He’s from Cali.
If he’s a Dodger they’ll win it all again a few more times.


----------



## x10003q

tirolski said:


> He’s from Cali.
> If he’s a Dodger they’ll win it all again a few more times.


SF Giants are the more likely team if he leaves the Yankees. Judge grew up in Sacramento and was a Giants fan.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It’s got nothing to do with where he grew up. It’s about how he gets to the World Series. So dodgers or maybe Atlanta. Maybe he goes wherever DeGrom or Otani goes. The Yankees are gonna need to sign some serious free agents and maybe even fire cashman to keep Judge. Forget about avoiding the luxury tax. 
If they let him go it would be like losing Jeter or trading DiMaggio. The Yankees wouldn’t be the Yankees anymore. 

mm


----------



## Woodski12

If the Phillies beat the Astros it will be a pretty big upset.


----------



## jasonwx

It’s all about the money honey. 
Who ever writes the biggest check.


----------



## sig

not a fan of big contracts. also not a fan of yankees trying to bash there way to a world series. it is not working. lets spend the money on relief pitchers and guys who can make contact.


----------



## jasonwx

sig said:


> not a fan of big contracts. also not a fan of yankees trying to bash there way to a world series. it is not working. lets spend the money on relief pitchers and guys who can make contact.


100%


----------



## trackbiker

Woodski12 said:


> If the Phillies beat the Astros it will be a pretty big upset.


The Phillies where underdogs against the Cardinals (won series 2-0), the Braves (won series 3-1), and the Padres (won series 4-1). If they keep hitting like they have been they have a good chance.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

sig said:


> not a fan of big contracts.


I'm not a fan of a big contract for Josh Donaldson. OTOH a fat one for Mookie Betts or Justin Verlander would have been perfect.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jasonwx said:


> It’s all about the money honey.
> Who ever writes the biggest check.


Nope. Aaron Judge is the LeBron James of baseball. He's gonna take his talents to the Dodgers. Either that or he's gonna be the first baseball player to take control of the team the way that NBA top players do.

I blame Hal Steinbrenner for all of it. George would be spinning in his grave if he were alive to see this.

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

If I were Aaron Judge, I would sign for the 7 year $200 million that was offered last year, but only if it had an opt out if the Yankees failed to sign the top free agent every year. Screw the luxury tax, That was designed to keep Yankee money out of the free agent market. IT's all about winning the World Series.

mm


----------



## jasonwx

I like judge
But he has had a the best season of his career. No way he repeats it. He is also injury prone. 
Imo not worth the mega money.


----------



## Brownski

Unfortunately he’s very streaky too. I’m a big Judge fan but his post season was terrible. He is as much to blame as anybody for them not being in the WS. After that season, his playoffs performance was heartbreaking


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jasonwx said:


> I like judge
> But he has had a the best season of his career. No way he repeats it. He is also injury prone.
> Imo not worth the mega money.


The Yankees are worth $5 BILLION. What would they be worth if they let Judge go?

mm


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Brownski said:


> Unfortunately he’s very streaky too. I’m a big Judge fan but his post season was terrible. He is as much to blame as anybody for them not being in the WS. After that season, his playoffs performance was heartbreaking


He had at least one (or maybe 2) potential go ahead hit caught at the worning track. Baseball is a tough game.
OTOH if he had carried the Yankees through the ALCS the way he carried them the second half of the season, they would have had to make him a full partner.

mm


----------



## jasonwx

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Yankees are worth $5 BILLION. What would they be worth if they let Judge go?
> 
> mm


5 billion


----------



## x10003q

Milo Maltbie said:


> Nope. Aaron Judge is the LeBron James of baseball. He's gonna take his talents to the Dodgers. Either that or he's gonna be the first baseball player to take control of the team the way that NBA top players do.


The Dodgers are not going to sign another 30 year old (Judge will be 31 in April) to a long term contract with Betts/Freeman and all the other guys they have in their 30s signed for multiple years.


Milo Maltbie said:


> I blame Hal Steinbrenner for all of it. George would be spinning in his grave if he were alive to see this.
> 
> mm


George was a great promoter and a horrible baseball man. 

He forced out Gabe Paul after the 1977 World Series win. With George fully in charge from 1980 until the 1990 suspension, he had 9 GM changes and 14 manager changes. The yankees did not win another WS until 1996 - 6 years after George was suspended in 1990 for the Howie Spira payoff. When he was suspended, baseball genius Gene Micheal was brought in as GM and created the team and some stability (along with Bob Watson) that won the 1996,1998, 1999, 2000 WS. 









History suggests Yankees fans should be careful what they wish for


Yearning for the good ol’ days often overlooks a forgettable chunk of Yankees history.




www.pinstripealley.com


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> The Yankees are worth $5 BILLION. What would they be worth if they let Judge go?
> 
> mm


5 billion. Judge has been hurt every year. Sure he got 62 homers but he is not the leader. He certainly didn't play that way in the playoffs. I wouldn't with him. Her isn't going to last 5 more years. I would like Cashman to retire and Jeter to step into his role. Boone has one more year. Something happened after the all star break.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Tjf1967 said:


> Judge has been hurt every year. Sure he got 62 homers but he is not the leader. He certainly didn't play that way in the playoffs. I wouldn't with him. Her isn't going to last 5 more years. I would like Cashman to retire and Jeter to step into his role. Boone has one more year.


I agree with all of that.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> 5 billion. Judge has been hurt every year. Sure he got 62 homers but he is not the leader.


Judge played in 157 of 162 games .
Had the most RBI’s in MLB and scored the most runs & set an Al record for homers.
His batting average was 5th in MLB, he’s an excellent fielder and got walked a lot.
I’d like to see his stats if he ain’t hurt.

Surely he didn’t hit well during the sweep by Astros but there’s more than enough excuses for that shitshow.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Judge played in 157 of 162 games .
> Had the most RBI’s in MLB and scored the most runs & set an Al record for homers.
> His batting average was 5th in MLB, he’s an excellent fielder and got walked a lot.
> I’d like to see his stats if he ain’t hurt.
> 
> Surely he didn’t hit well during the sweep by Astros but there’s more than enough excuses for that shitshow.


Uh ,mic drop there Tski💥


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Uh ,mic drop there Tski💥


I like Judge and the Yankees. And Judge as a Yankee.
Hope he signs but doubt he will.
He wants to win a World Series
He’s come close but no cigar.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Judge played in 157 of 162 games .
> Had the most RBI’s in MLB and scored the most runs & set an Al record for homers.
> His batting average was 5th in MLB, he’s an excellent fielder and got walked a lot.
> I’d like to see his stats if he ain’t hurt.
> 
> Surely he didn’t hit well during the sweep by Astros but there’s more than enough excuses for that shitshow.


His numbers are spectacular when he is healthy. 80


Warp daddy said:


> Uh ,mic drop there Tski💥



He is going to get paid to sit on a teams IR.. If history is any indication.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

This just in from Mariano:








Mariano Rivera would fire Aaron Boone as Yankees manager


The GOAT has chosen a goat for the Yankees’ postseason struggles.




nypost.com


----------



## tirolski

Dang no hitter by the Astros' pitchers in the World Series to tie it up 2-2.
It’s getting interesting.


----------



## trackbiker

tirolski said:


> Dang no hitter by the Astros' pitchers in the World Series to tie it up 2-2.
> It’s getting interesting.


Phillies hit 5 home runs on Tuesday. No hits on Wednesday.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> In case y’all Ole Missed it.
> 
> The Oklahoma freshman starter pitched great and is a Norman local.
> So did the Ole Miss freshman pitcher from Tupelo named Elvis Elliott, as well as the rest of the Reb’s staff.
> They yanked OU’s starter in the 8th for some reason.
> 3 singles, a couple balls behind the catcher and the rest is now history.



Some folks made a movie of Ole Miss Baseball’s run to win The National Championship.






_"Remember, you only have one ride through life so give it all you got and enjoy the ride.” Jon Gordon-The Energy Bus_

Hotty Toddy y’all.


----------



## Woodski12

I have a strange feeling that someone tried to keep the FTX crypto exchange implosion under wraps until the World Series was over due the the big sponsorship deal.


----------



## tirolski

Woodski12 said:


> I have a strange feeling that someone tried to keep the FTX crypto exchange implosion under wraps until the World Series was over due the the big sponsorship deal.


Yup and/or until after last Tuesday.
Maybe some MLB folks will get paid a lot to put a dang tulip bulbs logo on their umps' uniforms.








						Explaining the FTX Patch worn by MLB Umpires
					

With all eyes on the baseball world during the 2021 MLB Postseason I’m being asked more and more often, “What’s the FTX Patch the Umpires are wearing?” The umpires are wearing FTX patches as part of a sponsorship deal between Major League Baseball and FTX, a crypto derivitives exchange. Basically




					news.sportslogos.net
				



Some folks will do most anything for money.

At least with the bulbs ya can get pretty flowers during spring training.


----------



## tirolski

Judge wins AL MVP. 
Hope he stays a Yank but other teams want him too.
He wants to winit all and yet to with da Yankees.
To be fair, they've been a contender.








						Aaron Judge wins AL MVP after historic Yankees season
					

Aaron Judge has something else to put on his free agent resume: American League MVP.




					nypost.com


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Judge wins AL MVP.
> Hope he stays a Yank but other teams want him too.
> He wants to winit all and yet to with da Yankees.
> To be fair, they've been a contender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Judge wins AL MVP after historic Yankees season
> 
> 
> Aaron Judge has something else to put on his free agent resume: American League MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


He’s staying a Yankee.
10 years for $700 millions to wear the pinstripes.


----------



## Brownski

I just heard 9 years $360 mil- staying in NY


----------



## Milo Maltbie

They must have known he would come back. There’s no way they could bring cashman back if they lost Judge. The fans would have burned down the stadium. 

mm


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I just heard 9 years $360 mil- staying in NY


Yer correct.
Didn’t read the fine print 😵‍💫 on this...
Glad he’s staying.


----------



## Harvey

I don't know much about baseball but man that is a lot for a guy who is 30. If he has 4 great years and then drops off after that, which he could totally do, he could be considered as having had a great career.

I guess the real question is, if he does have those 4 great years, is that worth 700m.

One thing, he's only had 500 ABs three times. Average for a starter is 5 something I think.

This article claims that on average, 30 is peak age for players:









Talking Chop Baseball Analysis Primer: Aging


Living things age, and baseball players are no exception. Unfortunately, the details of aging in a baseball context have not been steady over time. A homer has always been a homer, but a...




www.batterypower.com





That said, I'm glad he's staying too. Flame away.


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> They must have known he would come back. There’s no way they could bring cashman back if they lost Judge. The fans would have burned down the stadium.
> 
> mm


Hopefully Hal sat the kid down and said hey look I know we didn't have faith in you in the beginning. You proved us wrong. Go out there and see what you can get and then come back to me and I will beat it. We want you as a Yankee


----------



## Campgottagopee

Good for him!


----------



## tirolski

Dang “Goldilocks ball." 
Who’d a thunk it.
Say it ain’t so Joe.
_"Though the overwhelming majority of baseballs we obtained were dead, 36 of them fit the bill for what Wills dubbed the "Goldilocks ball:" not too heavy, not too light — but just right. Of those, we found most in one of three situations:
• Postseason games, including the World Series;
• The All-Star Game and Home Run Derby;
• Regular-season games that used balls with special commemorative stamps — such as a Texas Rangers 50th anniversary ball — on the outer leather.
The only Goldilocks balls we obtained from the regular season that did not have commemorative stamps were from Yankees games."_








Major League Baseball used at least two types of balls again this year, and evidence points to a third


An Insider investigation based on research by Meredith Wills found evidence that during this season, MLB circulated three distinct sets of game balls.




www.insider.com


----------



## Brownski

I saw that article. I need more before I accuse anybody. If MLB really wanted to help Judge they would have been funneling the fully juiced balls towards him- not the middle weights. I don’t think detecting the 3rd variation suggests foul play in and of itself


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I saw that article. I need more before I accuse anybody. If MLB really wanted to help Judge they would have been funneling the fully juiced balls towards him- not the middle weights. I don’t think detecting the 3rd variation suggests foul play in and of itself


Hopefully MLB will remember to remove the FTX advertisements off their ump's unforms.


----------

